# Newby looking for social groups



## Edie mcreadie (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi, I've just arrived in San Pedro del pinatar. Initially staying for 5 months with a view to staying much longer! 
Does anyone know of any groups which can help me meet people and make new friends? It's difficult because I'm on my own. I'd try anything once!
Thanks.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Edie mcreadie said:


> Hi, I've just arrived in San Pedro del pinatar. Initially staying for 5 months with a view to staying much longer!
> Does anyone know of any groups which can help me meet people and make new friends? It's difficult because I'm on my own. I'd try anything once!
> Thanks.


Hi Edie. Welcome to the forum.  I'm not from your area, but here are loads of suggestions for you: Costa Cálida What's On: All categories: All types - AngloINFO Costa Cálida, in the Costa CÃ¡lida (Spain) 

I hope something tickles your fancy.


----------



## Edie mcreadie (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you. Kind of you to take the time to let me know. I'll certainly look into it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Edie mcreadie said:


> Thank you. Kind of you to take the time to let me know. I'll certainly look into it.


You're most welcome.  It looks like there's lots of fun stuff going on there. Wow. If I were in the area, I'd surely join you. I hope you have fun!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> You're most welcome.  It looks like there's lots of fun stuff going on there. Wow. If I were in the area, I'd surely join you. I hope you have fun!


Have you tried the U3A?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just go into a bar, interact, or get fissed, with the locals


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Edie, welcome, I`m a newbie too, but I don`t think in your area. 
Goodluck, though, buenas dias,
madampicasso


----------



## Edie mcreadie (Jun 30, 2015)

What is U3A? I've not heard of that.


----------



## Edie mcreadie (Jun 30, 2015)

Buenas Dias Madampicasso. Think Barcelona is about 550 km away from me. Shame.


----------



## Edie mcreadie (Jun 30, 2015)

Done that but it's fairly quiet here and most are couples.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Edie, I just noticed that the links to the ADAPT website are broken in that page I sent you earlier. A lot of the activities on the link I gave you are for that organisation. They have a new website. Here it is: Adapt San Pedro | Integration and well-being of the English speaking community of San Pedro del Pinatar

Re being single... None of the gatherings on the link I gave you seem to be exclusively for couples. In fact, on Sundays ADAPT has a Singles Friendship Group that you may want to check out.


----------



## Edie mcreadie (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you for that all heart. I will definitely check them out.


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

U3A is one of those clubs where you can meet other ex pats. They do all sorts of things apparently. But i think they are for over 50 age group. There are quite a few ex pat associations, I`m looking into that, cos I`m on my own and apart from company they can be very helpful too.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Edie mcreadie said:


> What is U3A? I've not heard of that.


From the website: 

The University of the Third Age (U3A) movement is a unique and exciting organisation which provides, through its U3As, life-enhancing and life-changing opportunities. Retired and semi-retired people come together and learn together, not for qualifications but for its own reward: the sheer joy of discovery!

My mother joined them in England and found them very helpful, didn't know they were in Spain as well so I will check them out


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Replying to my own post, but oh well, Spanish site here


----------



## Edie mcreadie (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you simon22. This is definitely worth perusing.


----------



## Lesley1955 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Hi Edie*

I have recently joined a group called ADAPT. We meet most Sunday lunches but they have lots of stuff going on ( not August). Google it, they are very friendly. 
I moved out last year and I'm on my own. People soon make you feel welcome.
There is also a group that meet every third Wednesday of the month at Pasty Shack in Los Alcazares. They have coffee n cake, a quiz then usually a guest speaker on some Spain related subject ( not August)
If you want to chat more then I can give you my email address. I'm 15 minutes south of Los Alcazares
Regards
Margaret 😎


----------

